# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام آزمايشي در كنكور سراسري

## kamy20200

سلام دوستان ميخواستم بپرسم كه امكان ثبت نام كنكورسراسري براي دانش آموزاي سوم تجربي به صورت آزمايشي وجودنداره ؟لطفا سريعا دوستان كمك كنند تا فرصت دارم

----------


## Takfir

خیر! تخلف محسوب میشه و عواقب خاص خود را در پی دارد ...

----------


## Ali.psy

امکان پذیر نیست.این حرفتون مربوط به کنکور دانشگاه ازاد بود که دیگه نیست.

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> سلام دوستان ميخواستم بپرسم كه امكان ثبت نام كنكورسراسري براي دانش آموزاي سوم تجربي به صورت آزمايشي وجودنداره ؟لطفا سريعا دوستان كمك كنند تا فرصت دارم



شما میتونید تو ازمونای ازمایشی سازمان سنجش که شبیه سازی کنکورهست شرکت کنید
از 21 فروردین به بعد

----------


## Wild Rose

> شما میتونید تو ازمونای ازمایشی سازمان سنجش که شبیه سازی کنکورهست شرکت کنید
> از 21 فروردین به بعد


چطوری میشه توی این آزمون سنجش شرکت کرد؟
مدرسه اعلام میکنه؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

داشتن معدل کتبی دیپلم شرط لازم برای ثبت نام کنکور هست.

----------


## artim

> چطوری میشه توی این آزمون سنجش شرکت کرد؟
> مدرسه اعلام میکنه؟؟


اگه مدرستون قرارداد داشته باشه با سنجش بله .اینو باید از مدیریت مدرستون بپرسین
اگه خیر مدرستون با سنجش قرارداد نداشته باشه به سایت ازمون های ازمایشی سنجش برین ازمنو های مربوطه شرایط رو بخونین و طبق شرایط اشون ثبت نام کنین

----------


## Wild Rose

> اگه مدرستون قرارداد داشته باشه با سنجش بله .اینو باید از مدیریت مدرستون بپرسین
> اگه خیر مدرستون با سنجش قرارداد نداشته باشه به سایت ازمون های ازمایشی سنجش برین ازمنو های مربوطه شرایط رو بخونین و طبق شرایط اشون ثبت نام کنین


اونوقت حوزه ی برگزاری آزمون..هزینه و اینا چی میشه؟
ثبت نام اینترنتی کافیه؟؟

----------


## artim

> اونوقت حوزه ی برگزاری آزمون..هزینه و اینا چی میشه؟
> ثبت نام اینترنتی کافیه؟؟


این سایتش شرکت تعاونی خدمات آموزشی کارکنان سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
هزینه ها رو اینجا نوشته
حوزه برگزاری رو چند رو قبل ازمون کارت ورود به جلستون رو صادر میکنن توی کارت محل ازمون رو نوشته
همه اطلاعاتی که میخواین توی سایت هست
بله ثبت نام اینترنتی کافیه

----------


## SNIPER

شما کد رهگیری سوابق نداری چطور میخوای کنکور بدی مگه؟  
آزمون های آخر سنجش رو ثبت نام کن نتیجه به دست اومده تا حدود همون نتیجه کنکور سراسری هست.

----------


## kamy20200

> شما کد رهگیری سوابق نداری چطور میخوای کنکور بدی مگه؟   آزمون های آخر سنجش رو ثبت نام کن نتیجه به دست اومده تا حدود همون نتیجه کنکور سراسری هست.


  متشكر ازتمامي دوستاني كه پاسخ دادند. Sniperجان من خودم قبلش چندبار رفته بودم روسايت سنجش وامتحان كرده بودم وديدم كه بدون كدسوابق تحصيلي نميشه ثبت نام كرد ولي قبل از تمديد ثبت نام تو دوره ي قبل يكي  از دوستام گفتش من ثبت نام كردم منم خيلي تعجب كردم يكم توضيع دادمن چيزي نفهميدم وتا ديروزم كه مهلت ثبت نام تمديد نشد نميتونستم امتحان كنم بخاطرهمينم گفتم شايد راهي باشه.. به هرحال ممنون ازهمگي

----------


## SNIPER

> متشكر ازتمامي دوستاني كه پاسخ دادند. Sniperجان من خودم قبلش چندبار رفته بودم روسايت سنجش وامتحان كرده بودم وديدم كه بدون كدسوابق تحصيلي نميشه ثبت نام كرد ولي قبل از تمديد ثبت نام تو دوره ي قبل يكي  از دوستام گفتش من ثبت نام كردم منم خيلي تعجب كردم يكم توضيع دادمن چيزي نفهميدم وتا ديروزم كه مهلت ثبت نام تمديد نشد نميتونستم امتحان كنم بخاطرهمينم گفتم شايد راهي باشه.. به هرحال ممنون ازهمگي


راه که هست براش شما میتونی بری گزینه " دیپلمه قبل از سال 83 هستم " رو بزنی و با مشخصات الکی ثبت نام کنی. حتی بعد از نتایج هم کسی بهت کاری نداره ( چون قرار نیست با این نتایج بری دانشگاه  )  ولی این سازمان سنجش اگه بفهمه مکنه اذیتت کنه

----------


## kamy20200

> راه که هست براش شما میتونی بری گزینه " دیپلمه قبل از سال 83 هستم " رو بزنی و با مشخصات الکی ثبت نام کنی. حتی بعد از نتایج هم کسی بهت کاری نداره ( چون قرار نیست با این نتایج بری دانشگاه  )  ولی این سازمان سنجش اگه بفهمه مکنه اذیتت کنه


  نه بابا بعدا گرفتار ميشيم زندگيمون به باد ميره  اين آزموناي سنجش بنظرتون خوبه ؟من قلمچي ثبت نام كردم 2ساله ميرم آزموناش سنجش رو هم تو آزمون جامع بعدي رو الان ثبت نام كردم.اصلا شركت كننده داره اين سنجش ؟

----------


## SNIPER

> نه بابا بعدا گرفتار ميشيم زندگيمون به باد ميره  اين آزموناي سنجش بنظرتون خوبه ؟من قلمچي ثبت نام كردم 2ساله ميرم آزموناش سنجش رو هم تو آزمون جامع بعدي رو الان ثبت نام كردم.اصلا شركت كننده داره اين سنجش ؟


آزمونای جامع سنجش که شبیه سازی دقیق کنکور هستن

----------


## amiredge

> نه بابا بعدا گرفتار ميشيم زندگيمون به باد ميره  اين آزموناي سنجش بنظرتون خوبه ؟من قلمچي ثبت نام كردم 2ساله ميرم آزموناش سنجش رو هم تو آزمون جامع بعدي رو الان ثبت نام كردم.اصلا شركت كننده داره اين سنجش ؟


آزمونای جامع سنجش بزرگترین جامعه آماری رو داره.

----------

